# how do you hit a c rail?



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

YouTube - Blue Mountain Edit its at 24seconds. its been staring me down all season but i dont know how to hit it. (this isnt my video) help please. my friend tried it but within a second he went from his board to sliding on his stomach and it kinda looked painful so i dont want to do that... lol


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuump.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

^ lol thanks


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

It's probably more about overcoming your fear of the c-rail or c-box. It's really not much difficult than a regular box. Just give it a shot. Go slowly at first to just get comfortable hopping onto the feature flat based. Without speed you'll slide off the feature immediately, but once you know how it feels to hop on, you will have much more courage to go faster. To finish a C-Box or c-rail, you'd have to go a little bit faster than you normall would when doing a normal 50-50 off a box. As long as you are already comfortable doing board slides and 50-50 off regular boxes or rails, the c-box should be a piece of cake for you.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

I find it easier to boardslide c's than to 50-50 them. As always, dont lean back


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Man up...boardslide it...they're super easy. Probably easier than a flat box because you can go slow and come off early without any consequences and each time slowly work your way further to the end with more speed.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

When you approach, the riding line you take onto the C feature has to match it. Meaning if its curved one way or another, ur line into it has to be similar. Approach at a wrong angle and ur off either side. Next, the feature is non horizontal, so u need speed to stay on. No centrifugal force and you'll slide off. Last thing, keep you eye on the out. Yes I know its a curved feature, but it helps to keep you locked on.


----------

